# T-Shirt Curing



## catdog28379 (May 21, 2015)

Hi Everyone, I been using the cure rite dots, & the temperture strips on plastiosl ink & white 100 percent cotton T's trying to make sure they are cured. Shirts seem to be cured. I running through a vaster DB-30 dryer set to where it cures the ink. My temp gun is reading around 475-500 before dots & strips change. the dwell time is 20 seconds. The heater is 3 1/2 from shirt. Have dryer on high. Is anyone using a vaster DB-30. Don't want to scorch the shirts. Tks. for the help. Gary


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

Dont have that oven but they all basically the same.

One of those hand help temperature guns is your friend, under $20 on Amazon.

The real test on a cure is go wash and dry that shirt a couple times but you can also get a pretty good idea of it being cured if you try to pull the design apart, if it cracks cure some more, no cracks its good to go, error on over cured rather than under.


----------

